# What other games do you play other than animal crossing?



## BluePing (Apr 29, 2020)

At the moment I’m mainly only playing red dead redemption 2 and animal crossing but before I got animal crossing it was more red dead, war zone, COD WW2 and sims 4. What other games do you play or did you play before you became addicted to animal crossing (If you have it)


----------



## petaI (Apr 29, 2020)

call of duty, smash bros, fire emblem, persona 5


----------



## AngelLynette (Apr 29, 2020)

Elder Scrolls Online, Fallout 76 Wastelanders Terraria (mobile mostly) still like to play around in Zelda Breath of the Wild. Want try COD Warzone. Theres more I used to play but don't anymore. I used to love on Archeage.


----------



## EsjaTheWolf (Apr 29, 2020)

I play a ton of games! Mostly farming games, like the Story of Seasons/Harvest Moon franchises, plus the indie ones like Stardew Valley and World’s Dawn. I play The Sims, Minecraft, and World of Warcraft a lot too. And on my Switch I was swapping between Dragon Quest Builders 2 and Fire Emblem Three Houses before NH dropped lol


----------



## Dhriel (Apr 29, 2020)

Lately... just Sims 4, League of Legends and Finn&Jake Investigations. I don't enjoy gaming as I used to


----------



## xara (Apr 29, 2020)

i’ve only been playing new horizons as of late, but before this, i was into stuff like harvest moon, tomodachi life and style savvy lmao


----------



## BluePing (Apr 30, 2020)

Senketsu said:


> call of duty, smash bros, fire emblem, persona 5


I rate that, I really want smash bros lol

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



AngelLynette said:


> Elder Scrolls Online, Fallout 76 Wastelanders Terraria (mobile mostly) still like to play around in Zelda Breath of the Wild. Want try COD Warzone. Theres more I used to play but don't anymore. I used to love on Archeage.


I love terraria and definitely wanna get elder scrolls online as I love Skyrim so I’d probably love that

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



EsjaTheWolf said:


> I play a ton of games! Mostly farming games, like the Story of Seasons/Harvest Moon franchises, plus the indie ones like Stardew Valley and World’s Dawn. I play The Sims, Minecraft, and World of Warcraft a lot too. And on my Switch I was swapping between Dragon Quest Builders 2 and Fire Emblem Three Houses before NH dropped lol


Yesss before I got animal crossing I was playing stardew a lot I forgot about that and I miss playing mine craft game was soooo good

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



Dhriel said:


> Lately... just Sims 4, League of Legends and Finn&Jake Investigations. I don't enjoy gaming as I used to


Awh I know what you mean I’ve been through a few phases like that

	Post automatically merged: Apr 30, 2020



xara said:


> i’ve only been playing new horizons as of late, but before this, i was into stuff like harvest moon, tomodachi life and style savvy lmao


Yess tomodachi life was the best


----------



## mushymushroom (Apr 30, 2020)

BluePing said:


> At the moment I’m mainly only playing red dead redemption 2 and animal crossing but before I got animal crossing it was more red dead, war zone, COD WW2 and sims 4. What other games do you play or did you play before you became addicted to animal crossing (If you have it)


ooo, i love sims 4 , also i play pubg a lot, minecraft was a massive game changer for me i played that since there where only zombies in mobs and pigs n sheep - NO BEDS hahaha


----------



## moonbox (Apr 30, 2020)

I mostly play RPG games. Currently replaying Fire Emblem Fates and dug up a somewhat obscure game, Conception II lol. Might replay Persona 3 and 4 before starting P5 Royal.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Apr 30, 2020)

Socom 2, Diablo 1, Mario Kart 64 (plugged my N64 up again and still going strong since 97)


----------



## Dormire (Apr 30, 2020)

I play a lot of games but my frontline games are:
Etrian Odyssey series, Zero Escape trilogy, JRPG games and MMOs.
I'm really into niche ones for some reason? Like 7th Dragon and Summon Night.


----------



## Lokidoki (May 1, 2020)

Persona 5, Horizon Zero Dawn, Sims 4 lol, Pokemon Shield, for..tnite -bothers me now. I'm hyped for Persona 5 Scramble <3
couldn't afford Royal since Animal Crossing was 98 bucks digitally... thanks pandemic -w-


----------



## Goop (May 1, 2020)

Mmmmm I play a couple things.

*League of Legends:* Aiming for diamond because I have no life and I'm almost there WOOO
*Overwatch:* Casually, really not into the competitive scene anymore since it's incredibly unbalanced but I'm still diamond so I guess that's something
*Octopath Traveller:* Really nice imo, same aesthetic as Bravely Default line which I also played and enjoyed.
*Warframe*: I love grinding games.
*Pokemon*: Competitive scene is still really fun except Dynamax, which is NOT FUN AND BALANCED AT ALL GAMEFREAK WHY
*Stardew Valley*: Very chill. 10/10.
*Ōkami:* Also very chill, love the artwork.
*Bendy and the Ink Machine*: I'm not really a fan of horror games but the aesthetic is just -tongue click- _noice_.​


----------



## necrofantasia (May 12, 2020)

hmm
touhou, pokemon, a lot of rpgs, left 4 dead, metal gear


----------



## Lissly (May 13, 2020)

Sims 4, prison architect


----------



## ting1984 (May 13, 2020)

I posted on another thread that I got over 800 hours of NBA 2K20.  I'd be surprised if anyone else here plays that, let alone to the extent I did, lol.  I'm finally starting to get away from it after playing it obsessively since December.

Husband and I currently enjoy playing a co-op RPG together called For the King.  We got back into it this week after some time off.  It's quite challenging, but we've managed to get a few objectives done.

I tried getting into Stardew Valley this week, but I have a hard time figuring out what to do, and doing it in the time allotted.  The clock goes by so fast.

That's what I've been playing lately.  I'll also add for the record that I beat Dragon Quest and Octopath Traveler last year; I was very impressed with those RPGs.


----------



## Hay (May 13, 2020)

I’ve been playing a lot of CS:GO, Minecraft, and r6 with my boyfriend. But honestly I’ve gotten back into arms! I also play some OW but not has much as I’ve used to. I have a really good pc tower coming Saturday so when I do I’ll be dropping animal crossing for the day :c to set up my new pc and download my games. If anyone has any steam suggestions let me know! c:


----------



## Eevees (May 13, 2020)

I recently just got my switch but I also got Splatoon 2 too. I enjoy it its quite fun and super cute!


----------



## ForgottenT (May 13, 2020)

I've been playing quite a bit of Overwatch again recently, also Black Desert Online, Beatsaber, and trying to get into VRChat.


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 13, 2020)

I haven't actually touched anything other than NH since that came out. I've been missing other games though. 

Other games I have played this year before that include Sonic the Hedgehog (Genesis Mini), Toejam & Earl (Genesis Mini), Shining Force (Genesis Mini - I did not finish this before NH released so need to get back to it), The Idolmaster Stella Stage (PS4), and Final Fantasy XV (PS4). There's probably others too, but those were the big ones.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 13, 2020)

Fortnite (lul), COD warzone, GTA V


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 13, 2020)

I've played all the main Pokemon games. Played Pokemon conquest for a bit. Played the Zelda games available on the 3ds and I'm almost done with Breathe of the Wild. Played two of the Sypro GameCube games and all three of the ds games. Story of Seasons I'm almost done with winter year two but winter is just so slow to me lol


----------



## Pluel (May 14, 2020)

Minecraft, Skyrim, and some mobile games


----------



## -Zora- (May 14, 2020)

When it's not animal crossing it's either 
Halo or Dead by daylight.
2 games very different from animal crossing


----------



## PerfectPeaches:3 (May 16, 2020)

Don’t have animal crossing yet, but I hope to get it soon. I play all the souls games, Like dark souls 3, blood borne, sekiro, league of legends to name a few. ^~^


----------



## Mello (May 16, 2020)

Monster Hunter World, Smash Bros Ultimate, Fire Emblem Three Houses, legend of heroes trails of cold steel, risk of rain 2, overwatch, diablo 3

Pretty much my usual lineup rn


----------



## duckyducky (May 16, 2020)

Mostly splatoon 2, but I might get into PC gaming sometime soon! Looks fun >.< Orrr other console games perhaps. I just wanna play more games!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

roughly in order of playtime from most to least recently

Path of Exile / Delirium (I'm at the point of playtesting potential starters for whatever the next chally league is gonna be. Bane/Soulrend Occultist is starting to look like a real winner.)
Divinity: Original Sin 2 (working on playthrough like 23 or something, this time with no mods so I can get my steam achievements done. promised I'd finish at least 80% before BG3 hit :0)
Fire Emblem: Three Houses (might restart my save since I take huge breaks & forget whats happening & need to read up on how to spec units properly)
Divinity: Original Sin 1 (the combat just feels soooo clunky compared to DOS2 for me x_x)

other random things I pull out occasionally when gaming with friends like Jackbox party packs, Human Fall Flat, Golf w/ Your Friends, Tabletop Simulator, etc. etc.


----------



## CasualWheezer (May 27, 2020)

The game I've been playing the most other than AC is probably Clash of Clans (just a thing I do with my friends) and I played a bit of Captain Toad for the 3ds yesterday. I might try to convince my brother to get off the Xbox One, he's on there all day, and play Forza Horizon 3, Slime Rancher, Celeste, and Rocket League.


----------



## Dewasa (May 28, 2020)

Now that I'm shifting over to just do dailies and events in NH, I've jumped back to try and finish (at least the main storyline) Pokemon Sword. Just defeated the 3rd gym last night. Pretty pumped about the game so far.


----------



## Stalfos (May 28, 2020)

Usually a mix of retro, Nintendo's first party games and indies.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 28, 2020)

I'm also playing Dragon Quest XI which I'm really enjoying, but I've really been neglecting it in favour of New Horizons. ACNH is just too addicting. Even when I don't wanna play it, something makes me come back XD I need help


----------



## lolli8223 (May 28, 2020)

Rune Factory 4 Special, Final Fantasy XIV.

I would say atm I play Animal Crossing the most. My play time is limited and I make sure to do my dailies but its playing with friends that really eats up my time.  Its the same with FF XIV actually, when I play with friends that pretty much means nothing else is going to get attention.


----------



## Midoriya (May 28, 2020)

Switch: Fire Emblem Three Houses, Pokémon Sword, Super Smash Brothers Ultimate, Pokémon Mystery Dungeon Rescue Team DX, and most recently My Hero One’s Justice.

3DS: Pokémon Ultra Sun and Pokémon Conquest when I feel like going back to those.


----------



## 0ni (May 28, 2020)

red dead redemption 2 online - although I haven't picked it up since AC. My guy is probably still propping up the moonshine bar lol. I need to get back online soon but tbh last time I was online it was starting to get stale - really needing a big update sometime soon (or please, for the love of god rockstar, BETTER CLOTHES)

I also have been watching sips playing through fallout 4 on twitch and it had got me itching to pick it back up again, and when I think about playing fallout 4 again i usually end up playing new vegas and 3 again, too lol. 

OH and POKEMON DLC ON THE HORIZON, i'm so excited about that


----------



## MayorSaki (May 30, 2020)

Touhou and Pokemon.


----------



## Story (May 30, 2020)

Eh, a lot of things.
But played a crap ton of Monster Hunter for a long time.


----------



## Romaki (May 30, 2020)

I usually just play Slay the Spire these days. I'd also enjoy playing Overwatch, but it's too much for my internet connection.


----------



## pochy (Jun 2, 2020)

lately, its minecraft!! lol. i also have the disk for oblivion, but i've been too scared to play for some reason.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 2, 2020)

Recently I've been playing a bit of Minecraft and Splatoon 2, but I've not really been playing them as much as I've been playing Animal Crossing. I also picked up Minecraft Dungeons a few days ago, and I've been enjoying it so far!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jun 2, 2020)

Animal Crossing isn't my main game at all, so mainly l play Monster Hunter. Now other games l play are Pokèmon, Terraria, Persona games, Zelda games(not BOTW), Bayonetta, God Eater, Final Fantasy, and more......


----------



## Fjoora (Jun 3, 2020)

It's super unfortunate, but I'm almost 30 and I'll still dabble in the 'ol fortnite....


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 3, 2020)

I get bored with games pretty quickly. At the moment, I'm cycling between Overwatch, Vermintide 2 and ACNH. I'm quite looking forward to ESO Greymoor expansion, as well as the Pokemon DLC coming out in June.


----------



## frogger1780 (Jun 3, 2020)

My favorites other than New Horizons are Stardew Valley and Mario Kart 8 Deluxe


----------



## Seastar (Jun 4, 2020)

At the moment, Super Smash Bros. Ultimate.
But I play plenty of other games a lot too. Pokemon (Not Sword/Shield), Stardew Valley, Kirby, A Hat in Time, Tetris 99, and oh... Right, I guess Splatoon 2.

Oops, I was supposed to be playing Fire Emblem Fates Birthright but I stopped.


----------



## Wiimfiuser (Jun 4, 2020)

Too many that I cant count. Main ones I know are Mario Kart Wii, Splatoon 2, Sonic The Hedgehog 2006, Sonic Rush, FINAL FANTASY XV/XIII and all of the KINGDOM HEARTS games. I have all of the kingdom hearts games in The Story So Far and KHIII but my PS4 controller is broken.... AAAAAAA


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jun 4, 2020)

I have other hobbies besides games but the one that I tend to go back to is a mobile game, Plants versus Zombies Heroes. I used to play a lot of League of Legends but have stopped and only just follow the international competitions. MSI 2020 is cancelled because of the pandemic *sighs*. I played PUBG mobile a lot during my university days to release stress and I had a dedicated squad consisting of my housemates.

Recently, I've picked up my 3DS for the first time since 2013 and have spent most of my days when I'm not out and about in real life in Animal Crossing New Leaf (the Welcome Amiibo update is new to me and I like it very much thus far). I've also recently bought Pokemon 3DS game catridges (Pokemon Alpha Sapphire, Pokemon Omega Ruby, Pokemon Ultra Moon & Pokemon Ultra Sun) and Pokemon games from Nintendo eshop (Pokemon Yellow, Pokemon Silver & Pokemon Super Mystery Dungeon). I have the Pokemon X and Pokemon Y 3DS game catridges that I bought awhile back. With all these Pokemon games that I bought, I have yet to touch any of these!!! Maybe I might just pass it down to my kids if I decide to have kids


----------



## OOstin (Jun 4, 2020)

I try to play everything I can get my hands on. Right now I am really enjoying Doom Eternal and Dragon Quest 11. Highly recommend Doom if you're a fan of FPS games


----------



## Chynna (Jun 4, 2020)

Right now I have been trying to finish Lego DC super villains and I check on my farm on Farm together when I'm not playing Animal Crossing.


----------



## lilis (Jun 4, 2020)

Right now I'm playing miku project diva and animal crossing. I like both are stop and play kind of games. Also patiently waiting for story of seasons remake to come out


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Jun 4, 2020)

I love video games so there's quite a few...

Mario odyssey, splatoon, luigis mansion, fortnite (not a word), and a lot of pokemon mystery dungeon.


----------



## trashpedia (Jun 6, 2020)

I recently picked up Skyrim and League of Legends again because ACNH has been very slow atm and there's really not much to do for me atm. 

It's been a while since I played League of Legends again (I started and dropped it in 2016) and it's really fun being able to play it now with some friends (not many though sadly). There;s been so many changes to the game that it's so much fun rediscovering and relearning some of the champions (Pantheon is my fave but his kit rlly needs work uggggh). However, I still really suck at this game, and I feel extremely intimidated playing with AI on lvl 10 when theres people that are like lvl 60-131 >_> I'm not dying too much and I normally get more assists than kills but I feel like I need to be a bit more aggressive though but it's hard especially on melee character imo.

As for Skyrim, I'm still surprised there's still a modding community for this game that's still alive and well. I'm a bit nervous about how TES VI will be though because Fallout 76 wasn't too promising (unsure about the current state of the game now though)......


----------



## Alessio (Jun 7, 2020)

Haxball


----------



## elo-chan (Jun 10, 2020)

League of Legends mainly. I also like certain indie and RPG games on Steam. One of my favorites was Cyperbunk Bartender! And I love games like the Legend of Heroes series, Octopath Traveler, Witcher series. I used to play a lot of Overwatch, but I've been over it for a long time. I've been trying to find a battle royale I could get into, something like Apex Legends. That game was really fun for a short while.


----------



## marea (Jun 10, 2020)

Lately it is the sims, stardew valley and pokemon.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2020)

Splatoon 2, Pocket Camp(technically AC but it's not NH lol), Fire Emblem Heroes, and a Sumikko Gurashi game for phones.


----------



## Mushy. (Jun 13, 2020)

Nothing really right now. I do enjoy Pokémon, Harvest Moon, Story of Seasons, Stardew Valley, Splatoon, and Minecraft though.


----------



## Madrox6 (Jun 13, 2020)

New Horizons is my main game right now, but I'm also slowly going through Three Houses (Blue Lions!) and prepping for the Pokemon Sword expansion. I used to play a lot of Marvel Ultimate Alliance. It was the reason I got a Switch, but the events are super grindy and I'm burnt out. I also played a lot of Hyrule Warriors before NH dropped, but it's a game that I love to pick up for a while and then set down again


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 13, 2020)

My video game pool is kinda small cause I don't usually play more than one or two games at a time, but besides New Horizons I've been thinking about playing Mario Kart Wii again (partly for nostalgia, mostly so I can finally beat all those 150cc cups lol). 

Also, I'm sure most ppl here haven't been following my story but earlier this week I picked up an old 80s TV (for free yeeet) and once I get the coax adapter for it I'm gonna play my NES on it. That'll be a fun time, I've got some old classics like Back to the Future, Fester's Quest, Zelda, SMB3, Golf, Metroid, Contra, California Games, just a whole jumble of good and bad games that can't be beat.


----------



## Pixiebelle (Jun 13, 2020)

Only Animal Crossing atm but before this I was slowly getting through my backlog of PS games (Arkham series, Far Cry series, Borderlands, Crash & Spyro remasters) and CTR:NF


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 16, 2020)

Right now mostly just playing ACNH and Fate Grand Order. Before ACNH came out, I was playing BotW a lot.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jun 18, 2020)

At the moment I am playing Bug Fables. It is quenching my thirst for a return to form in the Paper Mario series that I know Origami King will not be able to do.


----------



## vixened (Jun 19, 2020)

currently been playing Platformers lately, Shantae and The Pirates Curse, Celeste, Hollow Knight, Cave story.


----------



## milesyoboi (Jun 19, 2020)

Mario kart ))) Rocket League ))) and a little of smash 
looking for any mario kart friends btw


----------



## Rambo (Jun 19, 2020)

Trying to finish up TLOU right now for the 47383773 time. I am so excited for TLOU 2 to land tomorrow


----------



## Mick (Jun 19, 2020)

My The Last Of Us 2 should land in my mailbox today too! I am also so excited to finally play that


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 19, 2020)

I’m currently playing ACNH of course/fortnite (new update hypeeee) and cod: warzone


----------



## shion (Jun 19, 2020)

pokemon
elder scrolls
project diva
stardew valley

not much else right now


----------



## Luxsama (Jun 22, 2020)

Project Diva
League of Legends
Valorant 
Fantasy Life
And random dumb games I find on Steam like Paunt LOL


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 24, 2020)

On switch I play Pokémon shield and ACNH and Mario Kart 
On ps4 I play sims 4
On my iPhone I play lots of stuff mostly puzzle games


----------



## xTech (Jun 24, 2020)

I'm currently playing many games at once because I can't seem to decide on just one  On my PC i'm playing Terraria and the Witcher 3 DLC, and on my switch i'm playing AC New Horizons (if that wasn't obvious already) and Super Smash Bros Ultimate (play a lot with my younger brother). I honestly need to put 2 of these on the backburner for now but i'm way too indecisive, and the steam summer sale that's coming out _literally tommorow _is not gonna help me there at all.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 25, 2020)

Right now my current obsession is Breath of the Wild, but I play Go Vacation as well. I have more games, but I haven't started them, nor downloaded them.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

I love playing Minecraft and league of legends aside from ac!


----------



## Lt.Savior (May 3, 2021)

This thread is old i had to search hard to find the right thread.

I play Red Dead Redemption 2 Online and Sea of Thieves on my Xbox. I love Sea of Thieves but boy it's love and hate with that game. Most of the time ships ignore or i don't see ships at all. But sometimes, just when i have lots of treasure on board, i suddenly hear cannon fire and then it's bye bye my ship. And all my treasure. And then i really, really get mad. I have to contain it cause well, that's the point of the whole game. Pirates are nasty. But i love the game very much!


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (May 3, 2021)

Currently I've been playing a lot of Minecraft, but I enjoy Splatoon, some Zelda games, Mario, club penguin-

I play a lot of games but those are the main ones for me.


----------



## Livia (May 3, 2021)

I used to play the sims 4, but can’t any more because of a few reasons. I play daily both NH and PC, and Township. Currently I’ve also been playing the sims 3 daily. Earlier this year/last year I played Stardew Valley and Littlewood.


----------



## Shawna (May 3, 2021)

- A lot of phone/tablet app games (mostly Papa Louie and Idle/Incremental ones)
- Story of Seasons: FOMT
- Story of Seasons: POOT
- Sims 3
- Sims 4
- SimCity
- Cities: Skylines


----------



## Dunquixote (May 5, 2021)

The last game I played was maybe a month or two ago: Fire Emblem Three Houses. I was planning on writing a fanfic and was brainstorming ideas at the time. I do plan on returning to play the game eventually.

By the end of this month, I may also be playing Pokemon Snap.My birthday is at the end of the month; already have part of my present on the way, which was a squishable. I still need Persona 5 Strikers as well. There are still plenty of games I need to finish like I need to do secret boss on P5 royale. I need to finish FFXiI.

My gacha games actually take up a lot of my time, well OPTC does. I’m more casual now that I used to and yet it takes a lot of time away. I also play Last cloudia and FE Heroes.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts, Donkey Kong Country, Grand Theft Auto, Pokemon, and Super Mario.


----------



## a potato (May 5, 2021)

Honestly, I mainly just play Nintendo games. I think they're fun, and I love all the characters. I play games from just about all the main franchises. The only non-Nintendo games I really play are Minecraft and Bugsnax.


----------



## Autumn247 (May 5, 2021)

The Story of Seasons games
All the Pokemon games
The Sims 4 
Some of the LEGO games, especially Harry Potter LEGO and Lord of the Rings and the Hobbit LEGO games
I can't really say I've played it, but Skyrim, I bought a copy for my Xbox One recently and want to start playing it soon
Grand Theft Auto
Alan Wake
Fantasy Life
Yonder
Minecraft
Zelda
The older WWE Smackdown vs Raw videogames, I haven't tried out any of the newer ones, the last ones I played were 2006, 2007

and some indie titles:
Stardew Valley
Graveyard Keeper
Cattails
Calico
Littlewood


----------



## Stnh (May 5, 2021)

Don't bully me  fortnite


----------



## dragonpisces69 (May 7, 2021)

Tons, really. Alright, here we go:

Super Mario series (the RPGs (Legend Of The Seven Stars, Superstar Saga, etc.), Kart, Party, 64 DS, and only occasionally the Bros. ones);
Pokémon (especially the main RPGs, but I haven't played this in ages, and I really should lol);
Pikmin (only played the first game, but deffo need to purchase the next two lol);
WarioWare (I have a complete collection of its installments so far);
Mother/EarthBound trilogy (and occasionally Mother 2 hacks like Radiation's Halloween Hack as well);
Among Us;
Katamari Damacy Reroll (only just downloaded it, it's difficult but fun too);
Untitled Goose Game;
most likely tons more too 
and I'm still longing to play Rollercoaster Tycoon again after not having done that in about 8 years, too. I'll be getting a digital copy of the first one from a relative anytime soon... it's so nostalgic, as well as such an amazing way to use your creative imagination as long as you don't have the time to actually visit real amusement parks! (Or if they're still closed since the current pandemic is still ongoing  stay determined, you all!)

Only very occasionally:

Yume Nikki (from 2004 since it's one of the few free Steam games, unlike 'Dream Diary', its 2018 reboot);
the old and free Baldi's Basics installments;
retro Lego games like Stunt Rally;
Rayman Raving Rabbids;
Undertale;
Deltarune;
Pinball;
Microsoft Solitaire Collection;
Microsoft Minesweeper;
the free version of Scribble It;
Super Smash Bros. Melee or for 3DS
and probably a few more that I cannot remember, too.


----------



## Croconaw (May 13, 2021)

I play sports video games. My favorites are the NHL games and the NCAA Football games. The college football games are way better than Madden in my opinion.


----------



## Alexander97 (May 13, 2021)

I tend to play more smash ultimate than anything else. I love the selection of characters, stages and music. It was one of the ways I got interested in Pokémon.


----------



## Merielle (May 30, 2021)

Oh boy, there's a lot of games I play aside from AC.

Code: Realize + fandiscs - Who would've guessed! Since it's on my family's shared PS4, I actually get the opportunity to play this one much less often than I'd like. ;v;
Dragon Quest main series - Played all except VII and VIII (and X of course, but holding out hope for an English release of the upcoming offline version!), currently playing XI S!  Planning to replay IV on mobile and VI as well, though VI might have to wait until after I play VII and VIII.
Fall Guys - I try to play at least a little bit daily!  It's cute and I like collecting costumes.
Minecraft - On and off; playing on Java edition.
Minecraft Dungeons - Fairly casually/single-player only.  Currently working on the Howling Peaks DLC.
Pokemon main series - Super guilty of starting these and never finishing, but I will... eventually...  I currently have Platinum, HeartGold, Black and White, White 2, X and Y, Omega Ruby, Ultra Sun, and Let's Go, Eevee!  Planning to get Shield at some point too.
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon series - Loved Explorers of Sky and Super Mystery Dungeon, didn't care for Gates to Infinity, and currently playing Blue Rescue Team.  I'll definitely be getting DX as well.
Rune Factory 4 Special - On Arc 3 currently!  I really like it and I'm planning on doing multiple playthroughs.
Slime Rancher - Haven't played in a while though, mainly just waiting/hoping for more updates.
Undertale - Played years ago on Steam, got the Switch version when it was on anniversary sale and I'm planning on replaying it sooner or later!


----------



## Ichiban (May 30, 2021)

animal crossing really is an outlier in terms of what i play, i mostly play action games (yakuza, fallen order, nier) RPGs (trails, xenoblade, persona) and anything else that really interests me (NHL, resident evil, wolfenstein).


----------



## vanivon (May 30, 2021)

i like RPGs (funnily enough i don't like turn-based combat, but most of the RPGs i play are turn-based) and life sims (especially the farming sim genre), so outside of animal crossing i tend to play a lot of things like...

story of seasons / harvest moon
rune factory
the sims (2, preferably, but i have all 4 eras)
legend of zelda (...botw mostly)
stardew valley
fire emblem
pokemon, both the main series & just about any of the spinoffs. i really like gens 4 + 5, spinoffs (like PMD and the ranger games) included lol
undertale
i'll also play just about anything if i get to play it with friends, so i play a lot of roblox (yes, roblox) and don't starve together with my one group chat


----------



## Dunquixote (May 30, 2021)

I haven’t played too many recently, but I generally lean towarda RPGs/JRPGS—anything that really has a solid story. FFX, Dragon Age Origins, Shadow Hearts 1 & 2 are my favorites as well as the Metal Gear Solid series, not Peacewalker though or Ground Zero. I hope to eventually finish playing FFXII since I love the story and Gabranth and Balthier are so fine .

I used to like Tekken and Soul Calibur, but being bad at combos already (I like to think I am good with Jun and Asuka though), them introducing ultra moves killed it for me when playing online the few times I did since I could not do a single one :/.

I did use to like Overwatch but I got fed up eith my teammates on competitve who only attacked and never defended and the toxic ones that spammed good job. 

I like Mmos - I played vanilla wow to the panda expansion and catacylsm, (with breaks between), but too much drama and cliques in guilds. I also used to play Eso but again drama and, honestly, I never liked how any of the characters or really anything looked in the game. I liked the furniture though. My computer couldn’t handle WoW and lost interest and had no time so quit officially in 2012. I miss my mounts and pets still though.

I liked some of the earlier Assassin Creed games but got tired of how fast they kept releasing them and lost interest. Origins was too stressful from the bit i played and the world was too open. I was overwhelmed when I tried to play. 

I think I won’t play the next Dragon Age since my favorite writer of the team quit and I still need to finish Inquisition’s dlc (may never at this rate) and I didn’t like some decisions that were made for Inquisition (and the mount movement was really..bad. Idk if it is just me since I took horseback riding lessons and the movement and jumps felt unnatural and they didn’t seem significantly fast either).


----------



## skarmoury (May 31, 2021)

Right now, asides from ACNH, I'm mainly focused on Genshin and Bandori. I haven't had the leisure to play story-heavy games this semester (the last one I played was Danganronpa V3 which was like a month ago), but if I had the time I'd probably continue Spiritfarer. Oh, I occasionally play MK8DX too, I'm just too lazy to switch out the cartridge.


----------



## CylieDanny (May 31, 2021)

Night in the Woods, is the only other game I've been playing besides this one as of recently

In general I play alot of Pokemon, mainly Pokemon Go, I recently finished Alpha Saphire

I also enjoy playing gamecube games based on movies, for fun


----------



## chibibunnyx (Jun 1, 2021)

I've  barely been able to play many video games lately but when my kids give me free time, other than acnh I love playing monster hunter rise with my husband! And really love playing stardew valley!


----------



## Balverine (Jun 8, 2021)

Story of seasons/Harvest moon (playing trio of towns atm)
Sims 3
Stardew Valley
Katamari Damacy


----------



## KimiyoCake (Jun 9, 2021)

Aside from ACNH, i play Genshin Impact, Idolish7, Ensemble Stars Music/Basic, Helios Rising Heroes, Argonavis AASide, Mahoyaku, Utapri Shining Live, etc. (A lot of Japanese rhythm/idol raising games)


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 9, 2021)

I play Hades, Subnautica, Raji an ancient epic, Roki, Spirit farer, Cozy grove, Pokemon, Luigis mansion, and Mario kart!


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 24, 2021)

RDR2, Overwatch, Story of Seasons: Pioneers of Olive Town, SSBU, and old school SNES games like Donkey Kong series, Lip tetris, and others haha 

I occasionally play my old-school Pokempn games on the 3DS at times too! I really don't play too much anymore though.


----------



## chuman (Jun 24, 2021)

Overwatch, valorant, minecraft, skyrim, bioshock, pokemon


----------



## DragonAceSg7 (Jul 3, 2021)

I play a whole bunch of games from farming stuff like Stardew to Soulslikes like Code Vein and well, actual Dark Souls, some Metroidvania like Bloodstained and Vigil: the Longest Night, lots of puzzle games (SO excited for Tandem: A Tale of Shadows) to more basic hidden object games, story platformers where the platforming isn't punishing, love me some Megaman style 20XX and 30XX, and lots of horror from Resident Evil to the upcoming Alisa.  I don't play sports games or RTS games.  I am beyond trash at real-time strategy.  I failed the tutorial level for Age of Wonders, TWICE


----------



## S.J. (Jul 3, 2021)

I was talking to someone about my all-time favourite games yesterday.

At the moment, I'm mainly playing:
Animal Crossing
Pokemon Sword
Super Mario Party
It Takes Two (I just finished this, and I'm sad about it! I played it local couch co-op. If you have someone to play with, I _highly_ recommend! I think you can play online co-op, but I think it would be difficult.)

Traditionally though, I've mostly played RPGs:
Dragon Age (all), Skyrim, God of War, Diablo (all), Fable, World of Warcraft, ESO. I don't play MMOs anymore though; they're too time-consuming.

My absolute favourite games of all time are Portal 2 and Dragon Age 2 (the whole DA series really, but if I order them by favourite it's 2, 1, 3). I love and miss Portal so much.  I can't believe Portal 2 is ten years old. 

At the moment, I'm looking forward to the new Pokemon releases, Mario Party Superstars and Diablo 4. With a little apprehension, I am _one day_ looking forward to Dragon Age 4.

Sorry for the ramble!


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jul 3, 2021)

I play:
-Pokemon Main Series and Spin Offs (Mystery Dungeon are my favorite spin Offs)
-Legend Of Zelda
-Mario (Mostly Spin Offs) Haven't played main series in a while
-Sonic The Hedgehog
-Megaman (Original,X,and Zero)
-Kirby
-Super Smash Bros
-Marvel VS Capcom (2 Is my favorite even though I was 2 years old when it came out lmao)
-Fire Emblem
-Monster Hunter
I think that's a good amount


----------



## MadisonBristol (Jul 20, 2021)

Lots of Pokémon. I've completed at least one game from each generation since 4 (Platinum, SoulSilver, White, Black 2, X, Alpha Sapphire, Ultra Moon, Let's Go Eevee, and Sword).
Mario. I've completed 1, 2 (US), Lost Levels, 3, World, Land, New DS, Galaxy, 3D World, and Odyssey. I'm also in the middle of playthroughs of New Wii, 3D Land, and Land 2 (I played most of it but then my game froze and I have to restart). My goal is to play every main series game somehow.
Minecraft
GTA V
Cities: Skylines
Smash Ultimate
Mario Kart 8 Deluxe. I've also played a bunch of Mario Kart games but right now I only can find Super Mario Kart (which I attempted once and gave up), 7, and 8.


----------



## porkpie28 (Jul 20, 2021)

Pokémon fall guys and games on steam


----------



## BlueOceana (Aug 4, 2021)

I play the Harvest Moon and Story of Seasons series, Stardew Valley, Fire Emblem Three Houses, Mario Kart, and Super Smash Bros Ultimate


----------

